# 2010 Ohio Pack and Cart Rendy



## secretcreek (Jan 6, 2009)

The Ohio Rendy draws both packgoat and cartgoat folks (yes, they bring their harness/carts/wagons...etc)

Just wanted to alert any afficionado's on this side of the country that there's a group of like minded folks gathering for a long weekend of f-u-n. 

See reservation form below.

-Wendy Hannum
Ohio


----------

